# Chloe woody basket tote



## Volvomom

Does anyone have this bag or have seen it in person?   Thoughts or opinions???


----------



## Roie55

I havent seen anyone carry this yet, i just wonder how sturdy or strong the basket is to keep its weave & not fray. but again have never seen a designer weave in person, would be interesting how they treat it - is it long lasting.


----------



## dodso012

Chloe is my favorite. I saw this bag along w the straw bucket bags on their website and was intrigued. But I struggle w the price...esp since its straw.


----------



## Volvomom

I know......steep price for a beach bag, that's what i would use it for.   I wanna see this in person!!!!    Its sold out right now at Saks.


----------



## chrissiewong

I tried it in store today. Quite bag and the raffia doesn’t feel very soft or well made. I actually much prefer the woody basket (the small one with a thin shoulder strap). It is so much better and chic!


----------



## Volvomom

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## crisinti

I love the fact that it's handmade in collaboration with a fairtrade organization, the leather label inside is marked with the name of the weaver and the weave looks sturdy enough to me - tightly woven with expected irregularities which just add to the overall charm and character. I have both the basket and the regular medium woody tote with the tan trim and having trouble deciding which to keep!


----------



## Ciela

dodso012 said:


> Chloe is my favorite. I saw this bag along w the straw bucket bags on their website and was intrigued. But I struggle w the price...esp since its straw.



isn't it paper? that's what's keeping me from buying it, $620 for a paper bag?


----------



## Volvomom

I don't think its paper.....i honestly don't know, i haven't seen it in person.   I would love too hold it, etc.


----------



## Roie55

Ciela said:


> isn't it paper? that's what's keeping me from buying it, $620 for a paper bag?


straw is not paper


----------



## Grande Latte

I would get a non-brand straw bag for summer, then save this money for a wallet or some other bag I like in the future.


----------



## steanbean

chrissiewong said:


> I tried it in store today. Quite bag and the raffia doesn’t feel very soft or well made. I actually much prefer the woody basket (the small one with a thin shoulder strap). It is so much better and chic!


Do you own the basket bag? I have been eyeing it and was wanting to hear someone’s input on it! How much does it fit? Love how it looks!!


----------



## CindyLC

steanbean said:


> Do you own the basket bag? I have been eyeing it and was wanting to hear someone’s input on it! How much does it fit? Love how it looks!!



I just tried it on today and it’s super cute, can fit a lot inside. Only problem is the bottom is very stiff, if i tried this as a shoulder bag it would awkwardly stick out at my waist. Great if you want a top handle bag but not for me as a shoulder bag. It’s a soft weave and not a hard material like Marcie Basket.

I ended up getting the large basket, same basket size as woody but longer straps.


----------



## steanbean

CindyLC said:


> I just tried it on today and it’s super cute, can fit a lot inside. Only problem is the bottom is very stiff, if i tried this as a shoulder bag it would awkwardly stick out at my waist. Great if you want a top handle bag but not for me as a shoulder bag. It’s a soft weave and not a hard material like Marcie Basket.
> 
> I ended up getting the large basket, same basket size as woody but longer straps.
> 
> View attachment 5344560


Thanks so much! It’s beautiful!


----------

